# New CAAD9- slightly upgraded- by request from sinner



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Here's the pics of my new crit rig- 5th place in first outing this past Tuesday night! Very fast bike, not quite as smooth as my Systemsix (rest in pieces...) but a lot smoother a ride than any other aluminum frame I've ridden- and a whole lot less painful to replace if crashed. 

16.5 lbs. with no carbon except the fork and brake lever blades. 

Alpha Q GS40 fork, Thomson stem/post, Easton Orion II wheels, FSA Wing Pro compact bars, Force shifters, Rival derailleurs/brakes, DA crankset, Ultegra cassette. 

I REALLY like this bike. Here she is after a quick recovery ride this AM, freshly hosed off and enjoying the NC sunshine.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

custom paint job?


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

teffisk said:


> custom paint job?


Nope, that's the stock silver on the Tiagra bike. It fades from dark silver at the top of each tube to light silver on the sides, metallic too. Very neat in person.


----------



## sinner (Aug 8, 2008)

Beautiful! This makes my decision even harder though. Why did you decide to upgrade the fork so quickly?


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

On the group ride this morning I was thinking along the lines of your bike - I have a 2006 six 13 and while I like it, I actually wish I had my 2005 CAAD 8 with Dura Ace (I think it was the R2000 or 3000). These bikes are the best. The cost less than most, they ride great, the warranty is lifetime and is supported and you're not being loud riding these bikes. you get dropped, big deal, you're bike coast 1/3 as much as everyone else, you drop or stay up with everyone watch how defensive they become about their equipment.

I might go back to a good CAAD frame.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

velomonkey said:


> ...you're not being loud riding these bikes. you get dropped, big deal, you're bike coast 1/3 as much as everyone else, you drop or stay up with everyone watch how defensive they become about their equipment.


Agreed. Thats good lookin'.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

sinner said:


> Beautiful! This makes my decision even harder though. Why did you decide to upgrade the fork so quickly?


To save > 1/2 lb. of weight  A little stiffer laterally, too, though the stock fork wasn't a noodle by any stretch.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

velomonkey said:


> On the group ride this morning I was thinking along the lines of your bike - I have a 2006 six 13 and while I like it, I actually wish I had my 2005 CAAD 8 with Dura Ace (I think it was the R2000 or 3000). These bikes are the best. The cost less than most, they ride great, the warranty is lifetime and is supported and you're not being loud riding these bikes. you get dropped, big deal, you're bike coast 1/3 as much as everyone else, you drop or stay up with everyone watch how defensive they become about their equipment.
> 
> I might go back to a good CAAD frame.


The frame may be inexpensive compared to carbon frames, but make no mistake- the CAAD9 is a very high-end frame with an excellent ride quality. Good weight for aluminum (would have been considered superlight just a few years ago), stiff BB, great geometry.

Certainly a nicer ride overall than many (not-so-inexpensive) "entry-level" carbon frames- especially for a racer. 200+ miles this week, and no comfort issues whatsoever. While not a sofa, it's certainly not a brick either. I've ridden steel frames that had a harsher ride.

And I'd MUCH rather have this frame with nice parts than a more costly "entry-level" carbon frame with lesser wheels and components (are you listening, Cannondale?).


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Magsdad said:


> Agreed. Thats good lookin'.


Thanks. It's gotten several compliments this week on rides and at the shop.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

It has not yet been stated outright, but I am assuming that you bought this as a frameset. What was the list price for the '09 frameset?

I really like the bike, particularly the frame color.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

PigmyRacer said:


> It has not yet been stated outright, but I am assuming that you bought this as a frameset. What was the list price for the '09 frameset?
> 
> I really like the bike, particularly the frame color.


Thanks. I actually work for a Cannondale dealer, and bought the complete Tiagra bike, used the parts for a different project. 

List price on the frameset isn't on our dealer price sheet, so I'm unsure, actually. I'd guess around $750 or so.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, I thought for sure I would find out this time. No one seems to know what the frameset price is, yet Cannondale is selling bikes and framesets.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

PigmyRacer said:


> Man, I thought for sure I would find out this time. No one seems to know what the frameset price is, yet Cannondale is selling bikes and framesets.


There are frameset prices listed for other models on our price sheet (supersix, taurine, etc.) but not the CAAD9, oddly enough.


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

How much did the Tiagra version cost retail? I'm also thinking about doing a part swap.

Beautiful bike by the way.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

umm good!

I believe 2009 will have a Caad9 R7 with Sora for under a grand.


----------



## sinner (Aug 8, 2008)

My LBS has the 09 CAAD9 6 (Tiagra) for $999 and the CAAD9 7 (Sora) for $849


----------



## dewaday (Jul 26, 2006)

What bottle cages are those? Been looking for something similar.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

dewaday said:


> What bottle cages are those? Been looking for something similar.


Profile Carbon- had them a couple of years now.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

sinner said:


> My LBS has the 09 CAAD9 6 (Tiagra) for $999 and the CAAD9 7 (Sora) for $849


I'm not sure but, it looks like Cannondale has dropped the prices a bit on the Caad 9 bikes!?


----------



## jim392 (May 30, 2007)

nice bike, whats the make of the stem


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

what model are those handlebars?


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

FSA wing pro compact bars 44mm, 120mm thomson stem.


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

tommyrod....... 09 caad tiagra ????


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

2cans said:


> tommyrod....... 09 caad tiagra ????


Originally, yes.


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

well,i want one


----------



## bourquek (Jul 29, 2006)

Sweet looking bike. Just wondering, can you comment on the shifting performance of using SRAM shifters with Shimano Crank and cassette? I want to run a similar setup on my System Six but not sure if it will shift as smoothly as my complete Dura Ace Group.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i have a question about cannondale sizing. (i know, i know. throw your leg over one...)

i was in a shop and the only CAAD they had was too big for me. i threw my leg over a different model that was a 52. lets say i test a 52 systemsix, will that size translate to a 52 CAAD?

i want a cheap AL frame, not CF.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

supersix's, caads, and systemsix's all have the same geometry so it'd be exaclty the same.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

bourquek said:


> Sweet looking bike. Just wondering, can you comment on the shifting performance of using SRAM shifters with Shimano Crank and cassette? I want to run a similar setup on my System Six but not sure if it will shift as smoothly as my complete Dura Ace Group.


Works just fine. SRAM is more mechanical feeling, Shimano more quiet and silky. Ilike to know for certain when I've shifted, I find the Shimano feel to be a little "soft" for me. Maybe too far in the pursuit of "light-action" shifting, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

how's that alpha Q fork?

I was looking at the GS40 to replace my ultra.

Chad


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

I really wish they made the CAAD frame in a matte bare aluminum finish. It would be so cool.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Nimitz said:


> how's that alpha Q fork?
> 
> I was looking at the GS40 to replace my ultra.
> 
> Chad


Light as heck, stiff, smooth. A very nice fork, and a nice upgrade.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

tommyrod74 said:


> Light as heck, stiff, smooth. A very nice fork, and a nice upgrade.


so its a noticeable difference coming from the Ultra?

Chad


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Nimitz said:


> so its a noticeable difference coming from the Ultra?
> 
> Chad


Well, >1/2 lb. off the front end is noticable. Handling seems to be a little sharper, but it's subtle. Noticably stiffer, but not harsh riding at all.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes! At last, another believer in the CAAD9; this is a proud moment! I purchased a CAAD9 in March/April and haven't looked back. One part at a time, I have upgraded and transformed it into the most spectacular machine I have ever ridden. I have not yet upgraded my fork, but I'd agree that it could be a little stiffer. There is nothing wrong with the stock Slice Ultra, but it could be better. There is a Reynolds fork in my CAAD9's future. Less the fork, there isn't a piece of carbon fiber anywhere...except for my tire beads, because I use Hutchinson's Fusion2 Road Tubeless. Full 7800 Dura-Ace, Deda 7000 series stem, handlebar and seat post. Industry Nine Ego wheels, King Ti bottle cages, DT Swiss Ti RWS skewers. For fit, I have a Specialized Toupe Gel and Roubaix bar tape.

POWER TO THE CAAD9!


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Picture?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

cryoplasm said:


> Picture?


http://picasaweb.google.com/mylesofsmyles/SWAGGERFrancesca?authkey=gZqoUXswcpU#


----------



## dalecycler (Jun 27, 2007)

I know this is an old post..
I am in the midst of warrantying my 6/13. I have ridden and seen all the dale bikes except the new 6... The S6 will be an extra $1000 and is very nice. There are not any new bikes in Australia till the end of the year.... I was thinking of going back to a Caad as I loved the ride of my Caad7. As with a lot of the reviews of the C9 most folks go back to them the same reasons.. A great frame, little stiff, but if set up right the feel great. I love the classic shape also and would get new wheels etc. Anyones thoughts on this.....


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Any comments on the fork? Can anyone compare it to the Premium fork which is not holding much esteem in my view. By-eck


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

*CAAD Rocks*



PigmyRacer said:


> I really wish they made the CAAD frame in a matte bare aluminum finish. It would be so cool.


Dont know much about Road bikes only had mine 3 weeks now, but my CAAD8 is bare aluminum with Clear Coat 2006. So far I love rides great which is why I bought it, but damn is it schweeet lookin as well.


----------



## derkdestroyer (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice bike... I did the same sort of thing, bought the tiagra model and did some upgrades... Still wondering which fork to buy...


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Cannondale's own Premium fork is the one to go for. That way you're not changing any of the design/handling parameters of the intended combo.

You may also want to look at the new Control Tech Lightning fork. This fork looks strikingly similar to the Cannondale Premium fork. If anyone has feedback on this, I would like to know.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Edge 2.0 fork is suppose to be the cats meow.

Reynolds Ouzo pro

cannondale slice Si if you can find one is the lightest fork cannondale ever made.

Chad


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I like the bike but jealous the fact you can wash your bike off in February. Its 21 degress with windchill below 0.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

acckids said:


> I like the bike but jealous the fact you can wash your bike off in February. Its 21 degress with windchill below 0.


whew where is that at?

it was 84 today with a slight breeze 

Chad


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

About 1 hour north of Columbus Ohioooooooooooooooooo


----------

